# BIND: PTR-record

## jaeger_m

In letzter zeit wollen immer mehr mailserver nen ptr record haben...

Mein zonefile sieht so aus:

```
$ORIGIN .

$TTL 86400      ; 1 day

esel2k.org              IN SOA  ns1.esel2k.org. webmaster.esel2k.org. (

                                2004091901 ; serial

                                86400      ; refresh (1 day)

                                7200       ; retry (2 hours)

                                604800     ; expire (1 week)

                                172800     ; minimum (2 days)

                                )

                        NS      ns1.esel2k.org.

                        NS      ns8.sapienti-sat.org.

                        A       217.13.197.130

                        MX      10 mail.esel2k.org.

$ORIGIN esel2k.org.

ftp                     A       217.13.197.130

mail                    A       217.13.197.130

ns1                     A       217.13.197.130

www                     A       217.13.197.130
```

Wie würde es mit korrektem ptr-record aussehen?!?Last edited by jaeger_m on Sun Sep 30, 2007 5:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

Genauso, der PTR gehört in ein anderes Zonenfile.

----------

## jaeger_m

ok... und in welches und wie sieht er aus?!?

----------

## xces

```
130.197.13.217.in-addr.arpa. PTR example.org.
```

So zum Beispiel. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass das IP-Netz an deinen Nameserver delegiert wurde. Den PTR-Record für 217.13.197.130 sollte dein Provider setzen können.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hier mal einen Auszug aus einem passenden PTR-File:

```

$ORIGIN .

$TTL 86400      ; 1 day

197.13.217.in-addr.arpa         IN SOA  ns1.esel2k.org. webmaster.esel2k.org. (

                                2004091901 ; serial

                                86400      ; refresh (1 day)

                                7200       ; retry (2 hours)

                                604800     ; expire (1 week)

                                172800     ; minimum (2 days)

                                ) 

                                NS ns1.esel2k.org

$ORIGIN .

$TTL 1200

130                          PTR      ftp.esel2k.org.

130                          PTR      mail.esel2k.org.

130                          PTR      ns1.esel2k.org.

130                          PTR      www.esel2k.org.

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## TheSmallOne

Ist das so zulässig?

Irgendwie war ich der Meinung, dass es immer nur einen PTR zu einer Adresse geben dürfte.

Wie sieht sowas in der Praxis aus; rechnet ein beliebiger Client damit gleich mehrere Namen zu einer IP zurück zu erhalten, und wenn ja welchen verwendet er?

----------

## bbgermany

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Ist das so zulässig?
> 
> Irgendwie war ich der Meinung, dass es immer nur einen PTR zu einer Adresse geben dürfte.
> 
> Wie sieht sowas in der Praxis aus; rechnet ein beliebiger Client damit gleich mehrere Namen zu einer IP zurück zu erhalten, und wenn ja welchen verwendet er?

 

Sauber ist das logischerweise nicht. Aber man macht auch nicht mehrere A Einträge, sondern nimmt CNAME dafür  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sauber ist das logischerweise nicht. Aber man macht auch nicht mehrere A Einträge, sondern nimmt CNAME dafür 

 

Normalerweise schon, aber meines Wissens ist es nicht explizit verboten mehrere A Records auf die gleiche IP zeigen zu lassen und es gibt durchaus Fälle in denen das nötig ist (MX Records dürfen nicht auf CNAMEs zeigen u.ä.).

Ich bin jedoch der Meinung mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben (=hoher Unsicherheitsfaktor meinerseits), dass es zu jedem *.in-addr.arpa nur genau einen PTR Record geben dürfte.

----------

## misterjack

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sauber ist das logischerweise nicht. Aber man macht auch nicht mehrere A Einträge, sondern nimmt CNAME dafür 

 

Wo steht geschrieben, dass es nicht sauber ist? Es gibt beide Möglichkeiten, die legitim sind.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Normalerweise schon, aber meines Wissens ist es nicht explizit verboten mehrere A Records auf die gleiche IP zeigen zu lassen und es gibt durchaus Fälle in denen das nötig ist (MX Records dürfen nicht auf CNAMEs zeigen u.ä.).

 

Also hier wirfst du verschiedene Dinge komplett durcheinander. Erstens hat der Sachverhalt, dass mehrere A Records auf eine IP zeigen können mit MX Records gar nix am Hut und zweitens ist es gang und gebe, dass mehrere A Records auf eine IP zeigen. Zum Beispiel example.tld und www.example.tld ist ein gängiges Beispiel. Vollkommen valide.

etwas zum Sachverhalt: http://content.websitegear.com/article/load_balance_dns.htm

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> dass es zu jedem *.in-addr.arpa nur genau einen PTR Record geben dürfte.

 

Man kann mehrere vergeben, ist aber nicht sinnvoll. Deshalb ist es logisch nur einen PTR-Record zu vergeben, da man mehrere nicht auflösen kann.

Mehr zum Thema: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lastverteilung_per_DNS

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Also hier wirfst du verschiedene Dinge komplett durcheinander. Erstens hat der Sachverhalt, dass mehrere A Records auf eine IP zeigen können mit MX Records gar nix am Hut und zweitens ist es gang und gebe, dass mehrere A Records auf eine IP zeigen.

 

Das mit den MX Records hat durchaus etwas damit zu tun. Ich habe es als Beispiel verwendet, um Fälle anzugeben, in denen es nötig ist/sein kann mehrere A Records auf die gleiche IP weisen zu lassen, da ein MX eben nicht auf einen CNAME weisen darf. Das von dir angegebene Beispiel ließe sich IIRC durchaus mit CNAME Records regeln.

Wie auch immer...

 *Quote:*   

> Man kann mehrere vergeben, ist aber nicht sinnvoll. Deshalb ist es logisch nur einen PTR-Record zu vergeben, da man mehrere nicht auflösen kann. 

 

Okay, dann hab' ich mich mit dem "explizit verboten" wohl geirrt.

----------

